# Nighttime Lighting Recommendations



## The Madd Reefer (Jun 26, 2012)

We have a 110 gal reef and orphek LED lighting which we LOVE. But...
The LED only has the powerful daytime light, the powerful evening "moonlight" lights, and OFF.

My wife and I LOVE the first two lighting options, but hate the OFF. When we can't sleep and its 2AM we want to be able to see that faint blue glow shimmering down over our sleeping tank.

I have been to the LFS and made them plug in everything they have to offer but everything is too powerful. Does anyone have any good recommendations for a lighting strip that just does the "night-time" lighting that you can keep on 24/7 like I am talking about?

Think the "8 nighttime LEDs" that come standard in the DEEP BLUE HE lighting units you find everywhere.

THANKS SO MUCH IN ADVANCE. All products and ideas are much appreciated.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

5M Waterproof 300 Blue LED 3528 Bulb Strip Roll Light in Car Aquarium Fish Tank | eBay


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

I got mine off ebay for $7 shipped..its just a lighting strip with blue leds..i cant find the seller on ebay anymore so i dont have a link..just do a ebay search and you should be able to find what your looking for there.

Rick


----------



## goldie (Aug 4, 2012)

I don't know anything about Saltwater fish but. I am reading lots of posts about them on here.
I was just wondering are these nigtlights extremely dim because the way i'm looking at it don't fish appreciate some hours of real darkness .but as i said i 'm not into saltwater tanks at all
I was just wondering))


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes, those LED's do not have a whole lot of light to them, and using blue doesn't add any day light to the tank.


----------

